# Xfree 4.3.0 twinview nvidia

## Atreillou

Hello

j ouvre un petit topic sur le sujet twinview de nvidia...

avez vous réussi à configurer vos cartes nvidia pour utiliser 2 écrans en même temps  (sur la même carte vidéo bien sur)...

Perso cela marchait trés bien jusqu'à la 4.2.....  depuis la 4.3.0 je n'y arrive plus...

je vous poste mon fichier de conf un peu plus bas...  si vous avez une id ...  je suis preneur

----------

## Atreillou

voila mon XF86Config:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

       SubSection  "extmod"

#        Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

       EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

#    Load       "xtt"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Clavier"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouseman Optical"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"       "no"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "P992"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 75-100

    Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "SONY"

   VendorName "Sony"

   ModelName  "SDM-M81"

   HorizSync 30.0-95.0

   VertRefresh 60

   Option "dpms"

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Quadro4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "Quadro4"

    Monitor     "P992"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

   Modes       "1400x1050"

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device "Quadro4"

   Monitor "SONY"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 24

      Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1204" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Atreillou s XFree"

    Screen "Screen0"

#    Screen      "Screen0" RightOf "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouseman Optical" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## Atreillou

evidemment il plante des que je decommente la ligne:

```
#    Screen      "Screen0" RightOf "Screen1" 
```

----------

## Atreillou

voila les logs quand il y a l'erreur:

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 06 March 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Mar  7 14:15:48 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Atreillou s XFree"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "P992"

(**) |   |-->Device "Quadro4"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "P992"

(**) |   |-->Device "Quadro4"

(EE) Screen Screen1 doesn't exist: deleting placement

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouseman Optical"

(**) |-->Input Device "Clavier"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) XKB: layout: "fr"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1022,700e card 0000,0000 rev 13 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1022,700f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 147b,a702 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1106,3057 rev 40 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8027 rev 06 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 06 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 9004,8178 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 10b7,1000 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 10de,025b card 10de,013b rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) nVidia Corporation NV25GL [Quadro4 700 XGL] rev 163, Mem @ 0xf0000000/24, 0xe8000000/26, 0xec000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf3001000 from 0xf3001fff to 0xf3000fff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x0000d000 from 0x0000d003 to 0x0000cfff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf3002000 - 0xf300207f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf3000000 - 0xf3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf3001000 - 0xf3000fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000cfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf3002000 - 0xf300207f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf3000000 - 0xf3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf3001000 - 0xf3000fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000cfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf3002000 - 0xf300207f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf3000000 - 0xf3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3001000 - 0xf3000fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000cfff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4191

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4191

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4191  Mon Dec  9 11:51:41 PST 2002

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWUnmapMem from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

----------

## groutchopok

Il te manquerait pas une section Bus id ?

car si la carte gère 2 écrans c qu'il y a un double ram-dac...

essayes "X -scanpci"

met l'Option TwinView dans ton device

va sur : http://lea-linux.org/xwindow/multihead.php3

pour plus d'info

...parce que en fait je vois pas trop comment gérer le truc là    :Embarassed: 

----------

## Atreillou

yes  il me manquait le bus id   (a force de faire des tests je vous ai pas mis le bon XF86Config :

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Quadro4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusId       "01:05:00"

EndSection
```

je vais voir sur le site de lea encore une fois....[/quote]

----------

## px

```

   Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen        "Screen1" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "Xinerama"      "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xawtv"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "Keyboard"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option      "XkbOptions" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "My Monitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "My Monitor2"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "My Monitor3"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

        BusID       "PCI:0:0:1"

#       Screen      "Screen1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option      "DPMS"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "TwinView"

        Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31.5 - 82.0"

        Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50.0 - 90"

        Option      "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024; 1024x768,1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 640x480,640x480"

        Option      "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "NVIDIA GeForce"

        Monitor    "My Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        0

EndSection

```

Voila mon XF86Config quand je faisait du twinview. Cela marche avec les derniers pilotes nvidia et xfree 4.3. En fait il faut définir ton 2eme ecran directement dans les options des la carte graphique. tu peux check tout ca dans le README des pilotes nvidia.

----------

## Nectroom

 *px wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voila mon XF86Config quand je faisait du twinview. Cela marche avec les derniers pilotes nvidia et xfree 4.3. En fait il faut définir ton 2eme ecran directement dans les options des la carte graphique. tu peux check tout ca dans le README des pilotes nvidia.

 

Exactement, ça tourne aussi nikel de cette façon chez moi.

----------

## px

c le readme des derniers pilotes nvidida, c normal que ca marche, faut juste se documenter au bon endroit  :Smile: 

----------

## Atreillou

je vais m'y remettre aujourd'hui   car chez moi cela ne marche pas...

apparement sela dépend aussi de l'écran que tu utilises...

plat en dvi  ou crt en vga classique

Qu'utilisez vous comme ecran ?

sur quel connecteur ?

----------

## px

2 ecran 17" normaux,

un sur le connecteur vga, l'autre sur le dvi avec un adaptateur

```

----------

## DuF

c'est possible d'en faire autant avec une sortie TV et une Télé ?

----------

## px

il suffit de lire le readme : ) 

dans la section J: configuring tv out  :Wink: 

Option "TVStandard" "string" 

                Please see (app-j)  APPENDIX J: CONFIGURING TV-OUT. 

Option "TVOutFormat" "string" 

                Please see (app-j)  APPENDIX J: CONFIGURING TV-OUT. 

bon ca fait un peu réponse "man nvidia" mais pour une fois qu'une doc est plutot bien faite, faut pas s'en priver.

----------

## Atreillou

pour info:

voila mon XF86Config pour lequel le twinview fonctionne:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

#    Load       "xtt"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Clavier"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouseman Optical"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"       "no"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "P992"

    HorizSync   30.0 - 95.0

    VertRefresh 50.0 - 160

    Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "SONY"

   VendorName "Sony"

   ModelName  "SDM-M81"

   HorizSync 30.0-95.0

   VertRefresh 60

   Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Quadro4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusId       "01:05:00"

    Option "TwinView"

    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-95.0"

    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-160"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"

    Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024; 1024x768,1024x768"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, CRT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "Quadro4"

    Monitor     "P992"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device "Quadro4"

   Monitor "SONY"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Atreillou s XFree"

    Screen "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouseman Optical" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

C'est la seule facon que g trouvé d'avoir du 85 hz sur mon second ecran   (rien qu'en intervertissant screen0 en screen1 cela ne marche plus qu'en 60 hz  etc etc...

Par contre je vais maintenant passer à l'autre possibilité de configuration qu'offre les drivers nvidia    a savoir séparer les 2 ecrans...

en effet des que je lance une app sur un ecran, elle s'ouvre sur l'ecran principal...

le seul avantage du twinview est de pouvoit transferer une application d'un écran vers l'autre...

mais je prefere en avoir 2 séparés: un pour toutes mes consoles ouvertes    et l'autres pour les applis graphiques.

ps:   oui c possible avec la sortie TV

----------

## px

c'est ce que j'ai fait: voila mon fichier de config:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

#    InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

#    InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

#    InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen   0   "Screen1"

   Screen   1   "Screen2" LeftOf "Screen1"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xawtv"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "Keyboard"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option       "XkbOptions" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "stylus"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Option       "Type" "stylus"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

   Option       "Mode" "absolute"

   Option       "USB" "on"

   Option       "DebugLevel" "10"

   Option       "Threshold" "10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "eraser"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Option       "Type" "eraser"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

   Option       "Mode" "absolute"

   Option       "USB" "on"

   Option       "DebugLevel" "10"

   Option       "Threshold" "10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "cursor"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Option       "Type" "cursor"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

   Option       "Mode" "relative"

   Option       "USB" "on"

   Option       "Speed" "3.0"

   Option       "DebugLevel" "10"

   Option       "Threshold" "10"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "My Monitor"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "My Monitor2"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "My Monitor3"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

   BusID       "PCI:0:0:1"

#   Screen      "Screen1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option       "DPMS"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#   Option        "TwinView"

#   Option       "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31.5 - 82.0"

#   Option       "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50.0 - 90"

#   Option        "MetaModes"   "1280x1024,1280x1024; 1024x768,1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 640x480,640x480"

#   Option       "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"

   Screen    0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce 2"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option      "DPMS"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen   1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "NVIDIA GeForce"

   Monitor    "My Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen2"

        Device     "NVIDIA GeForce 2"

        Monitor    "My Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen3"

   Device     "Standard VGA"

   Monitor    "My Monitor3"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

EndSection

```

je n'ai toujours pas eut ma carte pci... donc le 3eme ecran ne fonctionne pas mais c'est du 2 ecran independant...

----------

## Atreillou

et voila si vous voulez le configurer en 2 ecrans séparés   (dans ce cas un seul ecran peut bénéficier du support hard opengl par ex)

mais au moins il n y a pas de pb de configuration de resolution dus a l utilisation des metamodes

chaque ecran a sa resolution propre   chaque ecran est vu de facon séparée   ex concret dans fluxbox:  vous pouvez switché entre vos bureaux virtuels sur un ecran tout en gardant un emacs ouvert sur l'autre:   dans le cas du twinview   si vous switché de bureau virtuel, les 2 ecran switch en meme tps...

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

#    Load       "xtt"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Clavier"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouseman Optical"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"       "no"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "P992"

    HorizSync   30.0 - 95.0

    VertRefresh 50.0 - 160

    Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "SONY"

   VendorName "Sony"

   ModelName  "SDM-M81"

   HorizSync 30.0-95.0

   VertRefresh 60

   Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Quadro4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusId       "01:05:00"

    Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Quadro4-2"

    Driver     "nvidia"

    BusId      "01:05:00"

    Screen     1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "Quadro4"

    Monitor     "P992"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device "Quadro4-2"

   Monitor "SONY"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Atreillou s XFree"

    Screen "Screen1"

    Screen      "Screen0" LeftOf "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouseman Optical" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## DuF

oué ok pour la doc, mais en fait je me sers déjà de ma sortie TV avec xine pour regarder les films, y a pas plus simple, aucune config à faire, aucune modification à apporter au XF86Config.

En fait est ce que c'est possible de faire du twinview avec une carte sur laquelle c'est pas marqué mais qui a une sortie TV, car qd je mets un film, je suis en cloneview, sur mon moniteur j'ai la même chose que sur la télé.

----------

## Atreillou

je ne pense pas car c une option specifique aux drivers Nvidia...

ce n'est pas specifique a XFree.

Seule les cartes nvidia peuvent donc l'utiliser (avec ces drivers)

----------

## DuF

j'ai une carte nvidia, mais autant sur mon ancienne c'était indiqué qu'elle faisait le twinview, là rien n'indique dans sa doc qu'elle le fait, c'est une Geforce2GTS et j'ai juste une sortie TV, c'est pour sa que je me posais la question !

----------

## px

a part essayer je ne voit pas trop quoi d'outre faire. Normalement les chips sont les meme donc ca devrait passer, a moins qu'il y ait un composant different entre les 2 cartes et que ca pose probleme. Je pense que ca pourrait quand meme fonctionner si tu arrive deja a avoir un clone...

----------

## Atreillou

ca doit etre faisable si tu les separent en 2 ecran X distinct  (mon dernier fichier de conf)

y arrives tu sous windows ?

pour ma part   autre question:

tout marche sous X le twinview   ou avec les 2 ecrans séparas....

j utilise la derniere methose.  Le pb est que je n'arrive plus a revenir en mode console...

khz/

la plage de balayge est des plus fantaisistes:  26,78kHz / 33Hz   que mon ecran n'arrive bien sur pas a synchroniser....

une id ?

apres un reboot la console marche  mais des que je sorts de X rebelotte...

----------

## DuF

comme ça fait un an que je n'ai plus du tout du tout windows et que ma carte je l'ai eu j'étais déjà sous nux, bah je sais pas  :Smile: 

De toute façon comme à dis px je vais tester et je verrai bien !

----------

## Doudou

La GFORCE2 GTS ne fait pas de TwinView.

----------

